# UK Pet Microchip



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Just wondering if anyone has run into this problem. Moved very recently from the UK to Spain. Have our 2 dogs and my daughter's cat. All have UK Microchips. However, our Vet here can not get the information changed in Spain. The reason is the UK PET passport has a different ID format than the rest of the EU. It is one digit short. As a result, he keeps getting an error when trying to change the data. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I thought the EU passport was what it says on the tin - there is no separate UK pet passport?

We certainly didn't have a problem when we brought our cats over.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Surely they can't have already changed things because of you-know-what?

Of course, the UK might not be in the EU pet passport system after Brexit


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Apparently, out pet passport numbers are one number short of the required format used in Spain. As a result the information can not be changed. Again, I am only repeating what the Vet told us.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

How old are your cats? Were they chipped before 2011? This might throw some light on the problem:

Pet Travel to Europe – changes in requirements | Pet Travel Blog



> Starting in July, 2011, all EU countries will require that your pet have a microchip and all documentation supporting the microchip number to permit entry. Some EU countries will accept all major brands of microchips and others will only accept the 15 digit ISO microchips. If your pet is micro chipped with a microchip other than a 15 digit ISO microchip, it is recommended that you carry your own microchip scanner.


So it looks like you might have to have the chip replaced.


----------



## Chica22 (Feb 26, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> How old are your cats? Were they chipped before 2011? This might throw some light on the problem:
> 
> Pet Travel to Europe – changes in requirements | Pet Travel Blog
> 
> ...


Not much help to the original poster, but we brought 3 cats from the UK to Spain in 2006, that had been chipped quite a few years earlier and we had no problem at the local Spanish vet registering them with their UK chip.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

There are 2 options available here.

1. The usual scenario with computer box filling is to complete either the first or last box on the screen with a 0. Also let UK chip company know how to contact you.

2. Replace the chip. If one of your cats is taken urgently to a vet in Spain nobody needs the hassle of having to make international phone calls at times when switchboards may not be answered immediately. I was involved in tracing the owner of a stray dog found in Spain but chipped in France. It took us 24 hours to complete the information loop.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

No problem with ours either


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Go to another vet to see if they can throw some light on the subject


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

BTW our vet told me yesterday that chipping a cat here in Spain is not required (for a cat living here of course)


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

VFR said:


> BTW our vet told me yesterday that chipping a cat here in Spain is not required (for a cat living here of course)


The law says they should be. Dogs and cats are also supposed to be registered at the town hall. But perhaps your vet isn't too bothered about compliance.

El chip en perros y gatos - mundoAnimalia.com



> ¿Qué dice la ley?
> En España, la ley obliga a identificar a los animales de compañía, incluso a los gatos que no salen de casa. En algunas comunidades se identifica al animal mediante el tatuaje o el chip, pero cada vez son más las que obligan a implantar el sistema electrónico.
> 
> Si tenemos un perro o un gato es obligatorio censarlo en el Ayuntamiento presentando:
> ...


----------



## Europa47PG (Sep 11, 2017)

Wow, I never knew that with regards to cats.....my parents who have lived here for many years and have two cats also never heard about that requirement....off to register them as a matter of urgency. Thanks for the info


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

We have had dogs for over 20 years and have not had them registered at the town hall although we are supposed to. I feel it's unnecessary...


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Being chipped is a requirement under the PETS scheme. The cat is the first and she's been chipped for over 10 years. 

Thanks for all the suggestions/answers.


----------

